

Ask HN: Do you think iPhone 6 is a design copy of Samsung S5? - joaodmj

Today I was shocked when I hold for the first time the iPhone 6: it looked like a Samsung (!). Would Steve Jobs approve this design?<p>Three clear points that I just didn&#x27;t like:
1. Rounded glass in the edges of the screen
2. Back camera comes out of the device...
3. Sleep&#x2F;Wake button is on the side like most Samsung&#x27;s (I know it&#x27;s because it&#x27;s taller, but the old place is iconic).<p>I&#x27;m exaggerating?
======
jbrooksuk
1\. Rounded glass is nice, although mine does seem to be lifting near the
power button.

2\. This was a silly decision IMHO. I'd have rather had a thicker device,
however my leather Apple case makes this a non-problem.

3\. If they'd left it at the top, people would complain that they can't
naturally reach it. It's really easy to get used to and makes a lot of sense
being on the side due to the size of the screen.

~~~
joaodmj
Thanks jbrooksuk. And do you think it's too big? Did you prefer the size of
5S?

~~~
jbrooksuk
Before the 6, I had a 5 and I must admit I wasn't fond of the size difference
at first. However, after using it for a couple of hours it was brilliant. Just
the right size for a "bigger screen" in my opinion.

A friend went for the 6+ and after using it for half an hour I hated it. But
again, that's preference.

